# Iwc Electronic. C150.



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Still oscillating with remorse since releasing my Speedsonic a while back, I have today taken delivery of another Hummer. And oh what a hummerdinger. IWC Schaffhausen no less.

Contrary to probably 100% of others' beliefs, it's soon going on a bund. I like a bund for a small watch, me.



















And yes... I did get a day ahead of myself earlier, in my excitement.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

awesome!

I'm a fan of these myself


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Congratulations! 

I'm never going to own an IWC hummer........ :no:


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks chaps. Nice watches there Scott.

Paul, you of all people?


----------



## StephenOrlac (Nov 29, 2012)

Splendid watches that you don't see everyday!


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

I really am a balloon when it comes to buying the wrong straps. Bund plan shelved for now. I've just gone with the strap part... which could have been bettered for a lot less money.  But it's really nice on this strap.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I'm never going to own an IWC hummer........ :no:


Why not Paul?


----------



## azimuth_pl (Aug 17, 2009)

I prefer the Beta21 IWC hummer, larger than the Omega:


----------

